# River fishing



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

Hi I'm kinda new to fishing the river what is the best bait and best way to catch small mouth and striped bass?


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Tubes for smallmouths 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Rivergetter said:


> Tubes for smallmouths
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


What he said. Also have luck with rebel craw and rooster tails. Look for rocky areas and small eddys near fast moving water. Good luck. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

Thanks helps out a lot


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Fishingnoob said:


> Hi I'm kinda new to fishing the river what is the best bait and best way to catch small mouth and striped bass?


smallies
I'm not all that good with 'rubber', and I'm too old, blind & lazy to keep tying on all those jigs!!!
So I use a slip or pencil bobber. Float a huge fathead 3'deep in +-5' of water along shore,,, like they said, rocks, points, drop-offs and sandy flats,,, where they are bedding and feeding.
Cover every inch of shore line and you'll find them.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Green pumpkin tubes. Same color senkos. Popr's buzz baits small crankbaits. It all depends where and what time of year. Right now tubes. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

Thanks when's a good time to use cranks


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Next month on. Especially when you start to see shad. The fall is the best. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

I've always had good luck with smallies on a bright green spinner with a white twisty tail grub on it.. that or a jighead spinner with a gulp minnow.. good luck!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

Thanks again!Went out today used tubes, white small spinner,and some cranks. no luck gonna try again tomorrow I don't think it's the spot saw a guy there the day before and caught 3 smb and a couple rock bass idk gonna try again tomorrow


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Where about you at


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Fyi: They get lock jaw for a few weeks after the spawn, which has already occurred in some spots. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

I was at far end the the of the steubenville marina


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

Deaz how long the bass do bot have lock jaw


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

Until they do not have lock jaw should I give it a couple of days


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

No lockjaw at Greenup yet


----------



## Fishingnoob (May 19, 2013)

Nice Dave what are you useinf


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

I fish out of Steubenville every Thursday. Come on down this week around 9:00 when we weigh in you will see some and learn a lot. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Fishingnoob said:


> Nice Dave what are you useinf
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Was using Tiny Flukes and Finesse Minnows, just matching up with the bait that was running, color didn't matter but dark was better. 1/8 oz leadhead.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Fishingnoob said:


> Deaz how long the bass do bot have lock jaw
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


The literature says 3 weeks. Last year I remember it being more like a month. I switch over from my small streams to the Scioto and do a lot better. In my small creek they've already spawned and the big females stopped biting...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FishNerd (Apr 22, 2013)

I've caught two largish (15" and 16") smalls in the last two weeks while fishing for hybrids. Both were caught on the white curlytail grubs.

If you go fishing on a whim and don't have time for live bait, I've found that the Storm Swim Shads are a great bait that will tempt just about everything in the river.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Storms are great and the Tsunamis are excellent too, 4,5 and 6 inch


----------

